

So what's really in the TPP for Tech? – No software patents - versteegen
http://techblog.nz/981-SowhatsreallyintheTPPforTech

======
manicdee
The ISDS makes everything else moot.

I do not consider plain packaging laws for cigarettes to be anything like
nationalisation of an operating mine, but it is plain paper packaging laws in
Australia which Philip Morris is using ISDS to pursue.

There is not enough good that can possibly come from the TPP to make up for
the ISDS trap.

